# Qball's Refriger-ador Build (with instructions and photos)



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Started with:

*Edgestar Thermoelectric 28-bottle Wine Fridge*, purchased here...

TWR282S EdgeStar 28 Bottle Deluxe Ultra Capacity Free Standing Wine Cooler

Note: this unit is ON SALE for less than $200 with S/H INCLUDED.

At my local homebrew shop, I picked up a Johnson Controls, Analog Refrigerator Thermostat, like this... 
Portable Thermostat, 20 - 80 degrees: www.kegkits.com










Next I went to my local surplus electronic junk shop and picked up a small 12V squirrel cage fan... Something like this...










*Additional equipment needed.*

Adhesive-backed Velcro
Electrical hookup wire, solder, shrink tubing and soldering iron
12V 3A power supply (I used an old radio shack AC/DC 12V transformer)
Drill
3/8" drill bit
1/8" drill bit
Black silicone
Black electrical tape

Start by taking all the shelves out, except the BOTTOM shelf.

I then mounted the blower just above the bottom shelf, with the outlet blowing upwards. My thought process was that heat rises, so we want to distribute the cooler air from the bottom, up towards the top. The size of my blower was such that I could mount the next shelf 3 slots above the bottom shelf. I attached the blower to the interior wall (after cleaning the surface) with adhesive-backed velcro. This way I could adjust the direction of the blower output if necessary. It's also useful for when cleaning the interior. I drilled a small 1/8" hole and ran the lead wires through the hole to the back of the unit.

Next, I mounted the Johnson Controls Refrigerator Thermostat on the backside of the unit, in the recess under the cooling equipment.

I mounted the control to the exterior metal wall of the fridge, and used black screws so it would look attractive from the outside. The cover for the Thermostat comes off with one screw, and you can then "hang" the control unit from two screws you drill and install on the exterior wall. Replace the cover and hang the control unit

*Why the thermostat? Doesn't the fridge have one built in?*

Yes, the Edgestar has a knob on the inside, that allows you to adjust the temp from around 50 degrees to about 60 degrees. Unfortunately, after sitting running with boxes inside, I couldn't get my unit to get up much warmer than 61 degrees. The target goal was between 68 and 70 degrees.

The Johnson control unit does away with the interior unit's thermostat. Simply set the interior thermostat to the coldest setting and then plug the refrigerator's power cord into the Johnson Controls unit.

The probe from the Johnson Controls unit measures the inside temperature. If the refrigerator is cooling too much, it completely shuts power off to the unit. Once the unit starts to warm, the Johnson Controls unit releases electrical power to the fridge, and the fridge begins to cool.

By shutting the power on and off, and measuring the temperature, you can effectively regulate the refrigerator to whatever interior you want. For reference, the Johnson Controls unit can regulate between 55 and 80 degrees. It's commonly used in the home-brewing industry when brewers cold ferment lagers and wine inside of a refrigerator unit and a specified brewing temperature.

*Back to the setup....*

The control unit has a long flexible metal wire with a thermal probe on the end. I routed the probe wire under the power cords, and ziptied the power cords (one from the thermostat and one from the wine cooler) together to keep it neat.

I routed the probe wire under the drip tray and zip-tied the excess lead wire together to keep it neat..

I drilled a 3/8" hole (from the inside) on the 5th shelf slot up. This was the approximate "middle" of the unit. I figured that I'd want the probe to measure the average from top to bottom. I also didn't want the probe to be in the draft of the squirrel cage blower I installed, or in the draft of the fan on the cooling unit.

I inserted the probe tip from the rear of the unit into the interior of the fridge unit. Conveniently, it fits right in the slot for the wire shelf. I just used some black electrical tape to hold it in place.

Here is the back with the control installed, and the lead wires for the fans pushed through.

To power the fan, I used an old AC to DC power transformer with 12V 3A output. I snipped the ends of the wires, and trimmed some insulation off. I used electrical connectors on the fan leads and power leads so I could remove the power pack if I needed to service the fan.

Both holes that I drilled were filled with black silicone (after verifying the electrical connections worked).

I placed a 1 lb bag of Heartfeld 65% humidity beads on the bottom shelf in a cedar cigar box. This way the fan can "suck" humidified air from the tray and blow it upwards.

A $7.97 Accu-rite Thermometer/Hygrometer was also purchased like this.










I am going to hook the fan power supply to a timer. I found one for $7 at Walmart that allows you to turn the power on and off at 15-minute intervals as many times as you want per day. I figure I'll run it 15 minutes on, and then 75 minutes off.

Finally, I placed some boxes in the assembled unit.

Aint it purty...

*Final thoughts.*

I read this forum thoroughly on all of the Vino-temps and what people had success with and what didn't work. I took these ideas and just changed the blower motor.

I am very happy with the built and configuration. I took the extra time to make everything neat and it doesn't look hacked together. I will post more updates as it continues to "condition" and stabilize.

The blower motor blows A LOT... which I will see if this needs to be reduced. It's a bit noisy with the door open, and you can actually feel the air blowing out the opened door. With the door closed, it is pretty quiet.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Total Expenditures

$200 (Edgestar unit)
$69.99 (Johnson Controls unit at local shop)
$8.95 Squirrel Cage Fan
$7.96 (Accurite Hygrometer)
$35 Pound of Heartfelt Beads and mesh bag

FREE - Old power supply
Plus wire, velcro, screws, tape, etc. that I already had.

Total cost APPROXIMATELY $325


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks good... I'm going to have to do something like that. With the cooler running, I can't keep my humidity consistent.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW What a nice job!!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

Very impressive work. It looks very purty.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

You have done a great job. Thanks for the pics and instructions.


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice job. A lot of useful information. Thanks!!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Update!

The unit is running at a stable 70 degrees! 10 degrees warmer than the warmest setting on the built-in thermostat. This means the Johnson Controls unit is working.

The air is cool and dry here right now on Orlando. About 45% outside. The Heartfelt Beads were recharged and I'm seeing the humidity inside the Refrigerador rising. It's about 62% right now.

So far, so good.

Up next, some cedar shelving!

Q


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Karl, excellant job my brother and thanks for the step-by-step instructions and pictures!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

SkinsFanLarry said:


> Karl, excellant job my brother and thanks for the step-by-step instructions and pictures!


I like this kind of 'project' thing. Brings out the engineer in me.

If anyone needs more pics or more detail, just PM me or post your question here!

For the money and the volume of cigars you can store, you can't go wrong! I think in the long run, it will ensure that the cigars are kept in optimal conditions. My wooden humidors have been a little warm at about 74 degrees and with so many singles from samplers and bombs, it's hard to keep them organized. This way, I can label boxes by cigar wrapper type, or brand, and keep better organization.

Thanks for the thumbs up guys!

Q


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is impressive craftsmanship and instruction.. Great job Karl..


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome build man. I really need to get myself one. Definitely will use this to model mine after. RG Bump!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Great post! Cant wait to see the shelves you make.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Verry nice, where did you snag the Accu-rite Thermometer/Hygrometer from any local places or a online purchase? I like the looks of it with the high and low verry cool.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Accurite is from Walmart.

I installed Cedar shelving last night. Smells so good inside now


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yanno, Karl, I've been recommending these thermostats all over the place, but could never recall the name. Eureka! This is the same unit I used to buy at brew stores and install in "haul-away" fridges to make fermentation chambers, bottle storage and "kegerators" back in my mad brewmeister days. The control worked flawlessly for me and all my friends. 

Back-in-the-day, you could find old, non-frost-free fridges everywhere. The motors and compressors were stout, but it was invariably the thermo, which would poop the bed. If I could find another one of these little round-top wonders, I'd love to make a fridge-a-dor out of one. Thermoelectric is no real advantage in cigar storage, but essential to wine. A little compressor vibration wont hurt a cigar, just noisier.

Very well done project. Congrats!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Karl, great work man. It looks great. Thanks for the instructions. It's a lot of fun for a noob like me to see all the work you guys have done around here.


----------



## mdrumm (Nov 12, 2009)

Q - any pics of the shelves?


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yanno, Karl, I've been recommending these thermostats all over the place, but could never recall the name. Eureka! This is the same unit I used to buy at brew stores and install in "haul-away" fridges to make fermentation chambers, bottle storage and "kegerators" back in my mad brewmeister days. The control worked flawlessly for me and all my friends.
> 
> Back-in-the-day, you could find old, non-frost-free fridges everywhere. The motors and compressors were stout, but it was invariably the thermo, which would poop the bed. If I could find another one of these little round-top wonders, I'd love to make a fridge-a-dor out of one. Thermoelectric is no real advantage in cigar storage, but essential to wine. A little compressor vibration wont hurt a cigar, just noisier.
> 
> Very well done project. Congrats!


I thought that a compressor sucks the humidity out of the air while a thermoelectric unit does not hence the reason why wine refrigerators have the clear advantage over a regular refrigerator.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

BTcigars said:


> I thought that a compressor sucks the humidity out of the air while a thermoelectric unit does not hence the reason why wine refrigerators have the clear advantage over a regular refrigerator.


It's the frost free system that sucks the life out of them. Old school fridges are not frost free. Even modern "dorm" style fridges can be used, since most of them are still non-frost free. You can tell by the lack of venting internally. The vents are there to suck the moisture out and prevent condensation, therefore frost.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are the FINAL pics.

I received 5 Spanish cedar shelves yesterday from ChasDen... and it looks and smells great!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, SNAP!

Me likie! Nice selection of stinkers, too! :dr


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> It's the frost free system that sucks the life out of them. Old school fridges are not frost free. Even modern "dorm" style fridges can be used, since most of them are still non-frost free. You can tell by the lack of venting internally. The vents are there to suck the moisture out and prevent condensation, therefore frost.


Thanks for the info, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## digital (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice shelving, Great job verry nice fit there!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice set up.


----------



## solidus (Jan 15, 2010)

I was lucky enough to find a Haier dual level wine cooler on Craigslist when I first saw this thread. So far I've been following this thread for guidance , but I'm pretty sure I'm on my way. I cleaned the thing out on Monday just in time for 6 cedar trays to arrive from Cigar Solutions, I immediately wiped them down with a sponge and distilled water and put them in with the metal shelving. Today I recieved the first pieces of cedar for shelving I had measured the inside at 18in across and it was tight but the shelves fit so now I have 4 shelves, 3 in the upper level and 1 on the lower level made of spanish cedar ( the shelves were 18 x 5.5 x1/4" ) and I'm expecting 6 more . I was actually able to fit my Jim Beam Small Batch Humidor inside and I like how it looks in the bottom. So when the new shelving get's here I'll sit that on top in the bottom. 

So far the hygrometer is reading 64% at 68.5F on the first shelf under the top level divider with one pound of 70% humidity beads the cedar shelving and the cedar trays with a shot glass of distilled water on the middle shelf. I expect the other shelving to arrive tommorow and when I finally get it stabilized I'll take photo's and post them up.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Karl,

That is absolutely fantastic. Great work, it really does look clean. Im exactly jealous enough that I think I have to hate you just a little bit...


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, the cedar shelves and bins really put the finishing touches on it. Nice job!


----------



## itsjer (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Qball! I just picked-up my wine fridge and will be using this as a reference.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats beautiful. Id love to do smth like that. Thanks.


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Karl, 

This is awesome...definitely building one of these soon!

Great job!


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flame:

really nice work,

:smoke:


----------



## G22inSC (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks absolutely fantastic to me! I can always wish...right.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice job Karl, that looks really cool Bro!


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

Looks good.

Question, with the temp being regulated by shutting off the fridge, would the cutting of power affect the internals of the fridge? Since fridges are meant to run constantly, I'm just wondering if the on/off would reduce it's life.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

centralharbor said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Question, with the temp being regulated by shutting off the fridge, would the cutting of power affect the internals of the fridge? Since fridges are meant to run constantly, I'm just wondering if the on/off would reduce it's life.


It's been awhile since I read this thread, but I'm pretty sure he's using a thermoelectric cooler which shouldn't have the on/off problem normal fridges have.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

About to pull the trigger on the Edgestar... questions?

1. Ambient temps are in the high 70s? Any hope that the unit by itself will keep 65 as opposed to 60?
2. Drains? What needs to be done?
3. How many rows of cigars can the single tray hold? It looks like 2, maybe 3?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok... my question now centers around what people are doing with the drain inside. It seems like plugging the outside drain is a pretty definitive do... but inside?


----------

